# Custom made wood balance bike



## scootnandbikin (Dec 6, 2011)

My Uncle Jim is a wood-smith by hobby and a machinist by trade. In short, he is very particular about everything. I searched the INTERWEB for a PDF with CAD drawings and found something that would do. 
Here is the end product. total cost = $30.


----------



## weltyed (Jan 21, 2004)

that is wuite the shop. is his name norm?


----------



## alex_sdca (Apr 6, 2009)

*I like it*

Looks good and is a nice value. Thanks for posting.

Here is a pic of the craziest wooden strider I have seen.


----------



## ErvSpanks (Apr 14, 2006)

"I searched the INTERWEB for a PDF with CAD drawings and found something that would do."

Could you possibly sent that link my way? I've been looking for the same thing all morning and the only link I come up with is dead.

That build looks sweet!


----------



## Dirt_Guy (Nov 9, 2011)

Those are some sweet builds. I'll have to save some of these when the day comes where I might need the info.

Sent from my bulletproof Commando.


----------



## scootnandbikin (Dec 6, 2011)

I have a PDF. I need to find it. Email me at [email protected]


----------



## scootnandbikin (Dec 6, 2011)

here is where i got mine. May be reply to the post and ask him to repost the pdf. The blog is from 2006.

02_patterns | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## ErvSpanks (Apr 14, 2006)

scootnandbikin said:


> here is where i got mine. May be reply to the post and ask him to repost the pdf. The blog is from 2006.
> 
> 02_patterns | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


That was my next step, thanks!


----------



## scootnandbikin (Dec 6, 2011)

ErvSpanks said:


> That was my next step, thanks!


if you dont have any luck repost here and ill dig thru my external hard drive to find it.


----------



## Mr. Lynch (Jun 11, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## ErvSpanks (Apr 14, 2006)

scootnandbikin said:


> if you dont have any luck repost here and ill dig thru my external hard drive to find it.


No luck so far.


----------



## ErvSpanks (Apr 14, 2006)

Just found this link Balance Bike - The Woodworkers Institute

now to convert from metric.

I wish I could find Crumleys pdf, seems everyone's used it, but now its gone.


----------



## scootnandbikin (Dec 6, 2011)

@ervspaks: check your email i found them!


----------



## seamarsh (Mar 5, 2012)

rad!


----------



## jhc88 (Jun 16, 2013)

scootnandbikin said:


> @ervspaks: check your email i found them!


Would you please be so kind to send them to me please?

[email protected]

thank you for your help


----------



## chris_bomber (Jul 31, 2013)

alex_sdca said:


> Looks good and is a nice value. Thanks for posting.
> 
> Here is a pic of the craziest wooden strider I have seen.


dos any boby have any more details of this cracking bike


----------

